# Texture on Plywood Trim



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I did a skip trowel finish on a ceiling a few months ago in a wine cellar tasting room and the owner asked me to come and do a similar texture on some plywood trim.

I should have taken a picture. I will tomorrow and post to PT. The 3 arch doors are 5K each and all walnut and walnut trim on the outside. Inside it is old stone effect from floor to ceiling that leads into a bronze gated wine cellar:thumbup:

Anyway I digress, is there a simple technique to prime the arch plywood, paint and add texture with a...?( mud and sponge) and knock it down? the prime and paint? The edge of the plywood is 3/4 round over and meets stone on one side and a reveal to the walnut jamb. 

It is about 3" wide, with a keystone detail at the top and plinth detail at the bottom.

I recommended they should have stuck with the Walnut.

I recommended a roll-on granite paint (TexStone Granite), went to get it and it has been pulled due to failures when used as directed..on floors! :whistling2:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Post some pics Jeff.... 


Michael Tust


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I primed them grey today amd taped so I dont get mud on.

I am doing a knock down on the frames. Unless there are better ideas.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice Pictures Jeff,

If they want a texture to Match the Keystone in the first pic.... I recall a product by Faux Effects Co. that can give the same raised texture as the stones... then you just color (shade) them to match.... I don't use much of their products but if your interested I can find out... I think the stones can be matched almost exactly. I also believe you wont have an adhesion problem either ... It would of been nice to Grain the trim Walnut...



Michael Tust


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Micheal,

I agree, they are in a panic and rushing for a party rather than waiting to try something better. I did a benchmark sample with some fastset mud applied randon with a butterfly smooshing thingy and knocked it down with a small venetian plaster applicator. i will bring my camera today.

The other side of the doors are solid walnut trim with keystone detail.What is even sadder, they put a cheap door knob on (high end for a hardware store, low end for a 5000.00 door)


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Your Welcome Jeff,

Unfortunately that has happened to me many times... I will have to post a pic of a job where they didn't want to spring the extra bucks to have an awesome bathroom..... You know when this happens , you just have to do what they want , and not lose sleep over it. It's hard to create something beautiful when we get Rushed !


Michael Tust


----------

